# Please fix the 'new threads' button!!



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

sorry if this is in the wrong subforum, but the new threads button does not work for me, I dont know about everyone else?


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

Feel free to join our thread.

The more the grumpier.


----------



## Seasax (Mar 16, 2007)

sorry bout that! i didn't notice there was already a thread, it's all so much harder without the new threads button!!


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

It's tough when the main navigation tool is out of commission.


----------



## Carl H. (Feb 2, 2003)

The short list of 5 newest threads seems to be working on the SOTW main page.


----------

